# Too slow?



## callumfraser44 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey I just got a ford yt16h hydrostatic lawn tractor and it seems to b slow? Are these just slow machines? Is there a way to turn them up ?


----------



## callumfraser44 (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## tractorboy123 (Nov 1, 2014)

You can mess with the pulleys it was made by Gilson


----------



## tractorboy123 (Nov 1, 2014)

If it is a 74


----------



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

That thing is bad azz


----------



## tarheelcharlie (Apr 24, 2016)

*Check the belts*

There are two belts from the motor back to the hydrostatic transmission. The smaller belt wears really fast and slips. The forward motion is slow but as the belt warms it tightens up and will pick up a little speed. In reverse it is almost impossible to get it to move when the belt slips.


----------

